# Two Reasons Im Purging



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have turned a corner in my faith and Ive decided I don't need to hang onto a lot of the stuff filling my house. Ive been selling DVDs, Pepsi Memorabilia, Slot cars, My Comic books, Hot wheels and I even have my 1950s Coca-cola ice Chest up for sale. I don't need all this STUFF. and when I die I cant take it with me, and I don't have enough room to display it all and enjoy it. Granted, the reason a lot of it is packed away is because Ive lost interest.

Now before you think I'm getting all righteous, I do have a reason for the funding... I put a deposit down on a car to replace the impala that was written off by an UN-insured driver you may well recall. This vehicle is in Anchorage Alaska, the owner had a stroke and can no longer work on his cars. He is selling a few of them, and it just so happens that he has my dream car on that list. I've nearly come up with enough to purchase it, but I need to make a final push to pay for the Duty at customs and the high cost of shipping.

This is what I'd like to spend the money on... A 1970 Plymouth Barracuda


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well-well-well....after you get it, the First thing you NEED to Do, is peel those HEMI Stickers off the Quarter panels ! It looks like it has a 318 in it now, altho it may have had a 340 when it came from the factory ?
I hope it makes you happy Danny Boy


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go Dan:thumbsup:.
Best looking cars ever built IMO were the early Barracuda's/Cuda's.
I'm particular to the 70's and 73's,wasn't a big fan of the 71's headlights/fender gills,and the 74's with the bigger 5mph bumpers weren't quite as good looking as the 73's with the smaller bumpers,but i'd still buy one ,lol.

I'd leave the decal,you're not trying to pull the wool over anybodies eyes, it's an attention grabber,and it'll pee the Mopar purists off,lol.:thumbsup:

Slotcars should be on the back burner when you have a new 1:1 toy to play with.

Rick


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Well-well-well....after you get it, the First thing you NEED to Do, is peel those HEMI Stickers off the Quarter panels ! It looks like it has a 318 in it now, altho it may have had a 340 when it came from the factory ?
> I hope it makes you happy Danny Boy


I say keep the stickers and replace the engine with a HEMI.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah well a HEMI is not cheap. Might look for a modern 6.1 in the future though. Yes it is a 318, and I'm OK with that. The stickers stay for now. I was thinking more along the lines of a AAR clone anyhow. This sweetie left the factory with a 318.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If its the original keep it,and it will also be a little cheaper to drive and put more miles on.I know guys with big motor cars that go to cruise night and back because the fuel cost is so high they don't really drive it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

An AAR Clone would look sweet, but even finding an original steel HOOD for one will cost a Pretty penny ! BTW- A friend of mine(Wolfie) -HAS/HAD an original AAR Cuda in Sublime Green ! He sells and restores Muscle Cars too, check out his website > http://www.wolfiescars.com/ and he has an eBay Store for 1:1 parts.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> An AAR Clone would look sweet, but even finding an original steel HOOD for one will cost a Pretty penny ! QUOTE]
> 
> FYI - Original AAR hood is fiberglass.
> 
> ...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Well a bit of advice, do to it what the numbers say, if you can afford it. From gooning at the pics it looks like it has a few rust problems on the inner fenders near the hood hinges (my 70 Challenger had the same problem), and some rust around the rear bumper, and it looks like it's been repainted orange! Doesn't look like the correct orange, IMO. Notice the overspray on the radiator! Did the 70 Cudas ever come in orange? Not sure, I would have to look it up. The stickers were proby an add on after the paint job. So,,, depending on what the numbers say, it could have come from the factory with a 318! Good luck with your new toy!! pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*oops*



Marty said:


> Ralphthe3rd said:
> 
> 
> > An AAR Clone would look sweet, but even finding an original steel HOOD for one will cost a Pretty penny ! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what is " my bad " ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

You're kidding, right Al ? FYI- It simple means MY Mistake.... like My Bad- Mistake.


alpink said:


> what is " my bad " ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OH, OK. is that what some guys mean when they say "My baht"?
I always ask them if they are going to hit me with it. it goes something like this ....
"My baht!"
_" are you going to hit me with it?"_
"hit you with what?"
_" your bat."_
" no, no, my *baht* !!!"
_" yeah, I heard you. are you going to hit me with it?"_
"what?"
_"your bat, .... are you going to hit me with it?"_
"no, no, no ... My *BAHT* !!!!!!"

this can continue for quite some time!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope things turn out for the best for you. :thumbsup:

Learn from my mistake. Don't buy a vehicle sight unseen. I bought what I thought was a minor deer wrecked 96 Jeep Cherokee with 24k miles according to the Ebay description and pictures. It included an estimate from a body shop. I trusted their estimate and knew I could do the work myself. Well come to find out the body shop has been out of business since 1989. It was a false estimate. I ended up parting it out due to major subframe damage that if I had seen it in person I would have caught it. I ended up $350 in the hole.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't travel to Alaska, so I am waiting for a copy of the State title and inspection before I send the cash. Also I have received the VIN, waiting on the fender tag. I'm going to call car fax on it as well. I've only got a small deposit on it, and will be wiring the money once the vehicle is on the truck.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> An AAR Clone would look sweet, but even finding an original steel HOOD for one will cost a Pretty penny ! BTW- A friend of mine(Wolfie) -HAS/HAD an original AAR Cuda in Sublime Green ! He sells and restores Muscle Cars too, check out his website > http://www.wolfiescars.com/ and he has an eBay Store for 1:1 parts.


Yeah |the originals were fiberglass. there are a couple options:

https://www.aarqualityfiberglass.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=188_47&products_id=626

http://www.vfnfiberglass.com/7074barracuda.htm

these are the two I'm considering.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just to show how serious I am...

I Just added one of my Rebel Chargers to my list of Auctions on Ebay...

LINK


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

nice ride! Buddy of mine sold his '70 Cuda not long ago.. original #'s matching 340 4 speed car.. Ever since I was a kid and saw the movie "Phantasm" for the first time, I've dreamed of owning a 'Cuda.. I prefer the '71 but only bcz of the grille.. the '70 had better tail lights.. it would be cool to combine the two..


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Stay with the old 318,it's bulletproof,and they'll make decent power with a few bolt-ons.
I'd look into a gear vendors overdrive to hang behind the 904 though,it'll make the car alot more highway friendly..
Just a heads up on Chrylslers late model Hemi's,their computor system is a nightmare to adapt into an older car Dan.
If you're stuck on a late model Hemi,i'd look into converting it to a Delphi system like GM uses,or throw the computor/injection away and use carbs .
Here's a little article on Chryco's computors,and how to convert them to a GM style computor,which is alot more user friendly

http://nutterracingengines.com/hemitronix/hemitronix_background.html

As the owner of a new 2013 shortbox regular cab Dodge P.U,i'm hating their computor system already,it's a real shortfall to adding more power to a late model Chrysler product


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys I like the 71 better to RDM Hence the moniker "Plymouth71" however, I'll take what I can get. 

Hornet, I would yse carburetion if I were to go to a hemi. I'm not interested in all that computer juck. I worked as a service rep in various Factory dealerships for many years, and I felt like a crook taking money from people for all the computer based issues.

An overdive unit would be nice, although I don't see myself doing much highway driving. Maybe in the future...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wheee Got the fender tag list !!! 

D81 7.25:1 Axle Housing


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks guys I like the 71 better to RDM Hence the moniker "Plymouth71" however, I'll take what I can get.


I'd hold out for a '71. No sense spending a bunch of cash on a '70 when you really want a '71, especially on a plain Jane Barracuda you've got to ship and clear customs on. I've owned multiples of both years. IMO unless it's an AAR, the '71 is way cooler.

I also strongly suggest not buying a car sight unseen. I always go see Cudas before I buy them. I only come home with them about 50% of the time. Many sellers are outright dishonest, and some don't know what to look for.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

jeffaary said:


> I'd hold out for a '71. No sense spending a bunch of cash on a '70 when you really want a '71, especially on a plain Jane Barracuda you've got to ship and clear customs on. I've owned multiples of both years. IMO unless it's an AAR, the '71 is way cooler.
> 
> I also strongly suggest not buying a car sight unseen. I always go see Cudas before I buy them. I only come home with them about 50% of the time. Many sellers are outright dishonest, and some don't know what to look for.



How many 71's do you see in the $10,000.00 range that are drivable and not projects/rollers... I haven't come across ANY. I've been looking into the car and it has current tags. he's told me where the rust is and what repairs he has done. I've checked with the DMV aand no red flags they could tell me. There are no reasonably priced mopars in my neck of the woods because it is a Muscle car madhouse. Woodward AVE has nothing on us during sunday night cruise night. I looked at a 71 Dodge Demon for $8000.00 it had rust in all 4 quarters, trunk lid had a couple pounds of bondo, left front fender had been crunched, the grille was broken in a few spots and the car was covered in surface rust. Oh and it needed brake cables cause he accidently threw them out when he was replacing the rear end. That was the nicest mopar in my price range around here. Any cudas go for $20,000.00 plus in any condition. So I'm kinda stuck as the next closest priced cuda I've found was in St.Louis Missouri, was a 74 and not drivable at $13,000.00.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Things didn't work out... I was unable to sell some of my things in time to raise the required $$. Back on the hunt...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry Dan!! Don't give up. Things happen for reasons unknown. Something better, closer and less expensive might be just around the corner.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Danny, did you lose your deposit too ?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hang in there Dan, something will come your way. My deal on the '64 330 fell through too. We'll just have to keep looking. Bringatrailer.com is fast becoming my 3rd favorite site to scope!

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes Ralph, but I have no issue with that as I was the one that proposed the parameters. Lesson learned... Make sure you have the Chickens to back up an offer.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss of a car you wanted..
I found my dream car on craigslist about 2 weeks ago
but no cash to buy it with , it sold in 2 days. it was a chopped 49 ford with white tuck n roll interior for $6000 ..... jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My dream car was sold out from under me today :devil:

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/ferrari-nart-spyder-sets--27-5-million-auction-record-193839567.html


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> My dream car was sold out from under me today :devil:
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/news/ferrari-nart-spyder-sets--27-5-million-auction-record-193839567.html


Yeah, Bill. That last half million put it out of reach for me, too. 

Dan - so sorry to hear that the 'Cuda slipped through you fingers. I hadn't looked in on the thread for a while, so I had hoped to see pics of you polishing it up (or maybe your first speeding ticket). Life can send you a raw deal occasionally; nothing to do but sit out a minute, then ante up for the next hand. Keep looking. Something good may be just around the corner. :wave:

-- D


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Yes Ralph, but I have no issue with that as I was the one that proposed the parameters. Lesson learned... Make sure you have the Chickens to back up an offer.


Hey GWN :wave:

I haven't been following u'r post religiously,,...
but food 4 thought....
look into cars that are FROM the south/mid [email protected] least 300 miles from coast & out in the west.....

they will probably need major mechanical rebuilds & paint due 2 age/wearing..
BUT they will be MORE RUST-FREE....

i'm from upstate NY (The Salt Capital of winter).......
body issues & frame issues (rust-rott) kill cars in about 5 - yrs. there...

not saying these cars w/be cheap...BUT u get more GOOD metal in 'em...
I've "Imported" many southern cars w/ I was living in upstate NY....
refurbished 'em , & made $$$$ 4 my investments...
(OK, I lived just outside Ft. Drum, so clientel w/ big..)

just don't w/ u 2 spend $$$ on something that has 2 be rebuilt from ground up..

my thoughts, 2 anyone here trying 2 go back 2 their 2nd childhood in 1:1's..

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:

(56 yrs. old & reliving my 2nd childhood in the old toys I used 2 have, or wanted ;-)) LOL


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

My sister lives in Tennessee, and they seem to find plenty of cars to acquire and fix up.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think if he buys in the states there is duty to pay when he takes delivery/drives t home.

oops, the one he lost deposit on was Alaska, so I guess he is prepared to buy over the border then.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I agree with Bubba, and am finding much better deals now in the mid western states as well. I was up at Fort Drum earlier this month. That green 70 Road Runner is still sitting in the same yard of route 12 since 1986...



Bubba 123 said:


> Hey GWN :wave:
> 
> I haven't been following u'r post religiously,,...
> but food 4 thought....
> ...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*DOne !*

Not a cuda, but something awesome.
































































1971 Plymouth Satellite. Cloned to look like at Road Runner. And it is in my possession. Bought and paid for!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

DRooooooooooLLLLL......:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

plymouth71 said:


> Not a cuda, but something awesome.
> More details to come shortly


Very kool!! Air Grabber and all!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Sweet!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

plymouth71 said:


> Not a cuda, but something awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS is awesome.

I'd be grinning like a Chesire cat every time I walked up to that baby with the keys in my hand :thumbsup::thumbsup: Congrats!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Sweet! Congratulations!!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn I love those old muscle cars. Sweet ride.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You lucky dog Dan!!! You did good!! Really good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was/still am grinning. I am very blessed. I new I had to pay provincial sales tax on it when I registered the car, as is standard when purchasing through a private sale. I scraped together enough for an offer, which was less than what he was asking, but I figured with Cash, he might bite. When we took it out, it stalled twice. That put the favour in my court. I asked if he would take my offer in cash. He hummed and hawed and asked if I had it on hand, I said yes. He shook my hand and said yes. We went up to his office, and I just about cried when we realized he was a dealer, or at least the vehicle was registered to his dealer plate. That meant I had to pay him Goods and Services tax as well as Provincial sales tax. I didn't have enough cash for this. He worked it out that he adjusted the price, and even ate some of the tax so I could pay the PST by cheque. In the end, I realistically bought it for less than my offer. Also, because of my accident, I was eligible for a tax credit on GST if I bought through a dealer, so I was advised when I registered the car, I'll getting a check for a portion of the GST from the Government. 

This car I believe was the right one, because beyond all that I mentioned here, the seller put the vehicle up for sale on Kijiji. He listed it under regular cars, and not under classics. In the 3-4 days it was on the site, no one else had made him an offer. Anyhow, I am very thankful. I'm still purging, so I can make some upgrades.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wicked score Dan.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
What motor?.
Drank lots of beer in my high school buddies 73 400 Sebring,great car:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Danny Boy, now THAT, IS...AWESOME ! :thumbsup:
My best buddy in high school (rest in Peace, Roger) had one right after he got out of HS. We did the same(conversion from Sat to RR) thing to it, and dropped in a 440 Police Interceptor motor in it...if was Sweet, then he wrecked it- D'oh !
Good luck with it, and don't wreck it


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh Yeah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...mOPar 2 yah!!...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hornet it has a 318 2 bbl. I'm looking into bolt-on mods only right now. I'm not swapping motors, and I want to keep drivability.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The little 318 is a great motor,virtually bulletproof.
Also puts it in the realm of being relatively cheap to operate as a DD.

If you ever go looking,some of the 318's out of early 70's School Buses had steel cranks in them Dan,so if you stumble across one cheap, grab it,the cranks are fairly rare.
Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, not looking to do much for the time being, the wallet has to heal a bit, but I do want it running smoothly, so a carb might be on order. Looking at a 2 bbl 500cfm Holley that bolts on to the existing manifold via an adapter plate. Next might be Headers and dual exhaust, but I'll have to seel a bunch more stuff...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

500cfm seems a bit light for a 318. I went with the Edelbrock performer intake and 650 carb on my 78 Dodge W200 and that cleaned up quite a bit of the stall and gave me a bunch more low end torque. I'd also look into upgrading the ignition system to something with a bit more pop and get rid of the ballast resistor. If you don't keep one in your glove box. lol

Gorgeous car. You've done very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Jeepman hit it right Dan,you're first upgrade after a carb should be the ignition.
Headers can be a royal pain on a DD,especially if you have to live with them through a Winnipeg winter,lol:thumbsup:.
They require an on going maintaince program, life expectancy isn't great unless you buy really good ones(re:expensive),and setting them up to get enough carb heat to run right at -30 will keep you entertained for the first bit,lol.
I grew up in Sask and ran headers on DD's in the winter,they suck
A decent 2.25" pair of dual pipes off the stock manifolds,won't really be noticably slower then the same set-up with headers,and will be a lot nicer to live with on a family DD


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice score! I love my `cuda but have a real soft spot for the `71-4 Satellite/road runners. I`ve had a few `73-4 Satellites and a `74 road runner. I painted the road runner lime green, it had the 318 2 bbl and the only thing I did was add a nice 2" dual exhaust and it made a nice cruiser.


----------

